# Rachio



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

It just occurred to me today, given the heat and drought in my area, I guess I expected my Rachio to be more intuitive and water an extra day in the cycle.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Do you have yours set on the Flex Daily schedule? That's the setting where it calculates water needs on a daily basis. Sometimes mine surprises me by adjusting at the last minute, it seems. Mind you all this is only as good as the weather data you piggyback it to. I've got a neighbor with a decent weather station that gives me most accurate results, but the forecast is off sometimes (the other day we got 1" of rain the same day the cycle moved up to water!). For the most part I've come to trust the system, with minor little tweaks included.


----------



## Sphero43 (Jul 23, 2020)

Ah, I had it on the flex monthly. Updated to daily so I'll see how it does.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

What @corneliani said about the weather data. I have a few stations around me that are probably under a tree or otherwise obstructed and they regularly report 0" of rain, even if it rains. I was using their Weather Intelligence, which that kind of smooths the data across a bunch of different weather stations, which would result in way too little rain being reported. Because of this, I picked out a single weather station nearby to get data from. Lucky me, it seems as if my neighbor 2 houses down got a weather station for Christmas last year, so I have super local weather conditions.

Every now and then when it rains, I'll go in and just verify that it's reporting rainfall.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

That's been my experience exactly @spaceman_spiff Even now rainfall will vary between the 3 PWS in my immediate vicinity, but I imagine it's a matter of equipment accuracy as well as placement, etc etc etc. Once you dial it in its pretty trustworthy though


----------

